# Quantity of ACSI sites 2013



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone checked the quantity of Acsi sites on their new 2013 books? I have just looked at their online site and the number of card sites available for 2013 appear to have dropped dramatically. As I have not received my 2013 books I have not been able to check it out. Anyone noticed the difference? I did only check Italy, is it the same throughout?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

The 2012 books have 2301 sites and the 2013 has 2504.

Our favourite Spanish site at Puerto Santa Maria has been added into the ACSI CC No. 2124. I'm sure it will greatly improve their business.

sennen 523.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry folks, as you were. Been back on the online site and all the sites are still there. The site must have had a temporary blip or I need to change my glasses.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We bought the ACSI camping card guidebook for the last two years (2011 & 2012) and they have been excellent.

We are particularly interested in the French naturist sites and there were 10 included in 2012. I was just looking at the website and there are now only 6 listed - five of the originals have gone and there is one new one added.

Could anybody tell me if the 2013 handbook does indeed now only have 6 naturist sites in France listed?

Many thanks
Mike


----------

